# Engine Speed When Not Mowing?



## jjb5014 (May 8, 2015)

I have a John Deere 265 from I believe 1990 give or take. Great for what it is, original owner with no problems. Until this point I've only ever used it for mowing, in which case you start it, push throttle to full (rabbit) and go do your thing.

Just the other week I aquired a nice used trailer and sprayer that I've been using to maintain my landscaping with great results. However I'm wondering if it's necessary to run it with throttle to full as I would when mowing. When I'm spraying it sits there roaring away making a lot of noise and probably wasting gas. I've gotten in the habit of lowering the throttle to minimum while spraying but I don't really want to be running the throttle up and down every few minutes when I'm driving between sites.

I was thinking of just putting it in the run position (between low and high) and leaving it there, but again not sure if using the tractor is recommended at anything less than full throttle.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It should not hurt to do this,as long as you aren't pulling a heavy load,or going up a hill.
You'll know if it's laboring,because the governor will change the speed,to keep from stalling.
When the PTO(blade drive) isn't being used,you have more power available,for towing.


----------



## jjb5014 (May 8, 2015)

Excellent that's more or less what I thought. Thanks for the help!


----------

